# My New 7a38-7000



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've had a 7a48 from new (my 21st birthday present) and have recently become interested in the whole 7axx range, I guess on the back of the whole RAF thing.

It's unlikely I'll ever own a Vulvan 7a38 so when I saw what looked like a 38 on 'the bay' I decided to take a gamble despite the photo being very poor.

Well, here it is:










I'm pretty pleased. All the functions work and the crystal, face and hands are virtually perfect. The case has a few dings and has lost quite alot of it's gold plating but overall the watch still looks smart. The movement looks perfect.

I'd value some debate on the following:


The case. Would it have been gold plated or just some sort of gold effect coating? I'm torn between getting it replated (how much?), removing the rest (how would the gold dial look with a silver case?) or enjoying it's patina.
What's it worth, I didn't pay much but some 7axx models seem to go for quite alot.
Strap: It needs a 20mm and it came on a non Seiko 18mm stainless bracelet that was not doing it any favours. I reckon the right strap would help me enjoy it with the case as is? Your suggestions are invited!

Finally, I've looked at the manual for these that is available online but it gives no details as to how to remove the crown and stem (if I want to remove the movement). Any thoughts?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like it  I think a silver case would go really well with the gold dial as the outer ring in the picture seems to be silver







As for the dial layout and the 3,6,9 setup it's easy to read and a keeper in my eyes









Now for the strap, you could get yourself a nice Oyster from our host or even a nice bit of black leather would go well


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

No the tach ring is gold too but a more frosted finish than the face.

Somehow it seems odd that a gold watch has lume!

By the way, when I say Vulvan I do of course mean Vulcan, the former sounds a bit rude!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi jeremy

regarding my other post regarding g/p, i'm afraid this one looks to be gilt or the_ faux _ g/p.

i think that if it was mine i would polish the rest of the coating off, other than that, i love the dial layout









regards, john.

quote: *By the way, when I say Vulvan I do of course mean Vulcan, the former sounds a bit rude!*

that_ does _ sound rather rude


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

"regarding my other post regarding g/p"

Where can I see this?

I got the crown and stem out earlier, a clever little lever hidden down a hole in the movement.

Anyone any idea how to remove the pushers from the case if I'm going to attack it with the Dremel (strictly speaking a Tchibo).


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Jeremy67 said:


> "regarding my other post regarding g/p"
> 
> Where can I see this?
> 
> ...


sorry jeremy, i just realised it was over on tzuk.

i'm not sure how they come out on qtz chrono's, on the 6138 and 6139's the spacer ring holds them in, i have seen on qtz chono's (other than seiko) where they are pushed out from the inside of the case (friction fit), also there are the higher quality ones that are threaded.

john


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jeremy,

The Seiko 7A38 I've just referred to has the painful Circlips holding the pushers, these are minute and will need removing. They're are very easy to lose or Damage.

Be very careful removing them.

Regs

Bry



johnbaz said:


> Jeremy67 said:
> 
> 
> > "regarding my other post regarding g/p"
> ...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Jeremy67 said:


> No the tach ring is gold too but a more frosted finish than the face.
> 
> Somehow it seems odd that a gold watch has lume!
> 
> By the way, when I say Vulvan I do of course mean Vulcan, the former sounds a bit rude!


Hi Jeremy,

Good luck with the project - I suspect you'll be a better watch repairer than gynaecologist. Can't send a PM as don't have enough posts yet, but don't know if you saw as a ps on another thread, a thank you from SWMBO for some comments you made a few weeks ago re suspicious looking 6139 white dial helmets - put me off bidding for one two nights ago, don't know if you saw it - presented very 'innocently'.

Will be interested to hear progress on VulCan!

Grey


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I dont trust quartz chronos


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bry: Yikes, circlips that diameter, is there a special horological circlip tool or is it just 'get in there with a pin'? Are they available if you shag them?

Grey: The white dial helmets just aroused my suspicion because there were so many pristine ones all of a sudden. They may be legit, they may be younger than their style suggests, who knows?

Griff: Any particular reason? This is a very sophisticated movement, four separate stepper motors I'm told.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jeremy,

You can probably get a set of minute Circlip removers, like long nose pliers in reverse action. I use a tiny screwdriver, the first approach would be more controlled tho.

Your Seiko quartz is very well engineered, also well jewelled not like alot from today, I believe it's one of the very first quartz chronograph movements ever.

Regs

Bry



Jeremy67 said:


> Bry: Yikes, circlips that diameter, is there a special horological circlip tool or is it just 'get in there with a pin'? Are they available if you shag them?
> 
> Grey: The white dial helmets just aroused my suspicion because there were so many pristine ones all of a sudden. They may be legit, they may be younger than their style suggests, who knows?
> 
> Griff: Any particular reason? This is a very sophisticated movement, four separate stepper motors I'm told.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Griff said:


> I dont trust quartz chronos


Marvelous. Leaves more for the rest of us. Be seeing you. ,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one David


----------

